# Fast tracking visa on compassionate grounds



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone offer any advise on getting a 309 visa fast tracked? We're still here in Malaysia but my health has taken a serious nose dive and I now have to use a wheelchair to go further than about 100 metres. We've gone to a few doctors here but it's been rather unsuccessful getting any sort of diagnosis. We need to go home ASAP so I can get to a doctor. (I am the Aussie btw, my hubby is Pakistani). I was working up till June and my health has deteriorated to the point where I am unable to work so to add to the health issues, we're running out of money. 

Is there any way to get hubby home with me ASAP??? We haven't filed the spouse visa as of yet but I read there is some sort of emergency visa that can be filed once you're spouse visa application is in. We're in big trouble here and I'm not doing so well. I have no one else that can look after me in Australia but my husband. I know he's a high risk country so I'm wondering just how difficult this is going to be in regards to getting ANYTHING done immediately.


----------



## hondalee12 (Jun 16, 2012)

I would contact DIAC and seek their advice.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Jarana said:


> Can anyone offer any advise on getting a 309 visa fast tracked? We're still here in Malaysia but my health has taken a serious nose dive and I now have to use a wheelchair to go further than about 100 metres. We've gone to a few doctors here but it's been rather unsuccessful getting any sort of diagnosis. We need to go home ASAP so I can get to a doctor. (I am the Aussie btw, my hubby is Pakistani). I was working up till June and my health has deteriorated to the point where I am unable to work so to add to the health issues, we're running out of money.
> 
> Is there any way to get hubby home with me ASAP??? We haven't filed the spouse visa as of yet but I read there is some sort of emergency visa that can be filed once you're spouse visa application is in. We're in big trouble here and I'm not doing so well. I have no one else that can look after me in Australia but my husband. I know he's a high risk country so I'm wondering just how difficult this is going to be in regards to getting ANYTHING done immediately.


How long have you been in a relationship and how long have you been married? In my opinion it's the evidence that's important, and then compassionate grounds. Do you have all the evidence in all four categories as required (check partner migration booklet: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/books1.htm/)?

Also in your Statutory declaration, you should probably explain how you plan to support yourselves in Australia, pay the doctors, the rent, the bills... You need to show them you'll be able to support yourselves.

And once your application is complete and ready to lodge, you can ask for a quicker approval based on your situation...

That's my opinion, I'm not a migration agent...

Good luck and get better!


----------

